# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Электрические камины 3D.

## tagrojucalo3

Электрокамины с технологией 3D-пламени стали логическим развитием обычных электрических очагов. Они также работают от сети 220В, что обеспечило удобство их подключения. Но декоративные характеристики таких моделей на порядок выше.
Из преимуществ 3D-каминов стоит выделить:
•	Максимальное визуальное сходство с настоящим дровяным камином.
•	Открытая топка. В моделях 2Д фронтальная часть, как правило, закрыта стеклом.
•	Абсолютная безопасность использования. Формируемое в очаге пламя абсолютно холодное. А также при работе отсутствуют искры и угольки, которые могут стать причиной пожара.
•	Широкий конструктивный и дизайнерский модельный ряд.
•	Так как использована паровая технология, такие камины дополнительно увлажняют воздух. Это способствует повышению комфорта в помещении и исключает пересушивание слизистых при включенном обогреве.
Используемая в работе технология предусматривает периодическое обслуживание, связанное с добавлением воды в резервуар. Но все так же отсутствует зола и сажа, что позволяет меньше беспокоиться о порядке в помещении.
Технология имитации пламени.
Основу системы имитации объемного пламени составляют резервуар с водой, в который встроен парогенератор, и блок подсветки из ряда ламп. При включении камина запускается процесс генерации пара, которые занимает небольшое время. Поэтому не стоит беспокоиться, если огонь не появляется сразу. Именно поэтому камины 3D еще называют паровыми. Пар поднимается по направляющим вверх, формируя облако, которое постоянно движется. Одновременно с этим лампы подсвечивают его снизу. Светофильтры на них создают участки различной освещенности, формируя языки пламени. А за счет постоянного обновления пара появляется видимость его движения. В зависимости от количества пара и интенсивности подсветки изменяется высота пламени.
Парогенерация будет производиться до тех пор, пока в резервуаре будет вода. Поэтому от пользователя потребуется периодически добавлять ее. При этом используется обычная чистая вода, а не дистиллированная. Современные модели паровых каминов дают возможность подключения к центральной системе водоснабжения. Это позволило полностью автоматизировать процесс.
Так как образование пара происходит за счет работы ультразвукового парогенератора, он абсолютно холодный. Это и обеспечивает безопасную эксплуатацию камина. Ведь к огню можно буквально прикоснуться.
Особенность модельного ряда паровых каминов. 
Как и в случае с 2D-очагами преобладающее большинство занимают классические модели, которые предполагается встраивать в соответствующие по стилю порталы. Также присутствуют и более лаконичные современные модели.
Используемая в таких каминах технология способствовала появлению кассетных моделей с различной длиной пламени. Они более универсальны в плане монтажа, так как подходят для встраивания как в порталы, так и в ниши, подготовленные самостоятельно. Такие модели пользуются популярностью не только в частном домостроении, но и при оформлении общественных мест, например, фойе гостиниц или ресторанов.
Размерная сетка кассетных 3D-очагов пока еще небольшая. Но конструкция моделей отдельных производителей предусматривает объединение нескольких очагов в единую систему. При этом формируется непрерывная линия огня.
Подробнее смотрите по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

